# Bargain Fuego @ Motackle



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ct_id=3314

BARGAIN - $249 for a Fuego.. doen't have box or spare spool.. but for that $$ who cares...

Must resist tackle urge.. growing stronger.. arrrggghhh... jeez, its a good deal..

someone grab it before I do :shock:


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

its gone now... did anyone here buy it ??


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

nope..was gonna have a look but twas gone already. so it wasnt you then :wink:


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Y-Knot said:


> nope..was gonna have a look but twas gone already. so it wasnt you then :wink:


Um nope... I would have loved it but need to save a few $$ for Mrs. riding gear...

But it would have fitted nicely in between the Luvias and Sol 8)


----------

